# Christmas Lights on houses/buildings?



## KeatAlex (Nov 25, 2016)

I saw this picture on tumblr. Does this mean we can decorate with lights now?


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 25, 2016)

that looks shopped (or HHD?). I think people have TT'd far enough into winter since the update and I haven't heard much about this. It's cute though.


----------



## cats_toy (Nov 25, 2016)

Tree lights show up next month. Lights on houses I haven't seen and I've been playing a little over three years.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2016)

lights on the houses unfortunately I think are photoshopped  I REALLY wish it was real though bc its adorable


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 25, 2016)

Photoshopped pics hurt sometimes lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2016)

Dang, I wish all the houses could get lights on them though.


----------



## Scully (Nov 25, 2016)

I wish


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

HHD houses making NL houses look bad >>


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 25, 2016)

I know that during winter months the pine trees get decorated but that's not it. The way that it's drawn looks pretty photo-shopped. But to answer your question, no. We can not decorate our houses with lights, and even though it looks pretty cool, Nintendo hasn't implemented that into the game yet.


----------



## BeekeeperAngel (Nov 25, 2016)

this is pretty redundant but yeah as far as i know, lights only appear on the pine trees during the winter. not on buildings or regular/fruit trees


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 25, 2016)

The fence makes it obvious that the picture was photoshopped, as well as the cedar tree right next to the bridge.


----------



## papyrus (Nov 25, 2016)

I didn't even know I needed lights on my house in NL until seeing this post!


----------

